# Childrens Allowance Not Claimed



## Good Girl (16 Jul 2008)

I have not claimed childrens allowance for a number of years. I have all the books unclaimed and I really need the money now as my children are in college - three in college together. Does anyone know how I can go about claiming this money now?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

A CB claim must be made within 6 months of qualifying. Claims can be backdated if the Deciding Officer is satisfied that there was good cause for the delay in making the claim. See here for more details on late claims and "good cause".


----------



## gipimann (16 Jul 2008)

Taken from the Dept of Social and Family Affairs website

"Personalised Payable Orders are issued by way of a book once or twice a year. This book is cashable weekly at a Post Office nominated by the person. Each payable order is _valid for encashment up to three months from its due date or six months in the case of Child Benefit_. The Payable order must only be signed at the Post Office of payment in the presence of the counter staff.
_Payable orders which go out-of-date should be returned by the claimant to the Department along with an explanation as to why they were not cashed at the due time. _The Department will then give consideration to replacing them. Where a person was unable to attend the Post Office due to illness, supporting medical evidence may be requested by the Department. Any payment to be made on out-of-date orders will be by cheque to a person's home address.

The Department will generally not honour payments (other than Child Benefit) which have not been collected within six months of the due date. The right to such payments is terminated after the six-month period. However, payments can be made on an Extra Statutory basis in the following circumstances:

where payment is claimed but there was a delay in the Department making the payment.
where the orders are presented for payment on time but the paying officer through misapprehension or through error, fails or refuses to cash the orders presented.
where, following official enquiry or change of circumstances the beneficiary is under the mistaken belief that the title to the allowance or benefit has ceased or that an appeal would be influenced by accepting a lower rate of allowance or benefit.
where orders are not cashed within the prescribed time due to the mental or other incapacity of the beneficiary or his/her agent, and
in any other circumstances in which the Department is satisfied that payment should be made in equity or to avoid undue hardship (provided no doubt exists as to entitlement to allowance or benefit at the material time).
The address for your query is Child Benefit Section, SWSO, St Oliver Plunkett Rd, Letterkenny, Co Donegal.

(link to  website, scroll down to Personal Payable Order section).


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

gipimann said:


> "Personalised Payable Orders are issued by way of a book once or twice a year. This book is cashable weekly at a Post Office nominated by the person.


Somebody post here on _AAM _recently saying that _CB _payment books were gone now and that payment is done by _SW _card (or direct to bank where appropriate). Is that true?


----------



## z105 (16 Jul 2008)

Saw people in Post Office last week with their CB books in hand.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Somebody post here on _AAM _recently saying that _CB _payment books were gone now and that payment is done by _SW _card (or direct to bank where appropriate). Is that true?


 

Would this be what you were thinking about?


----------



## mathepac (16 Jul 2008)

Good Girl said:


> I have not claimed childrens allowance for a number of years...


How many years behind are you?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Would this be what you were thinking about?


No - it was some other thread. Anyway - not that important. Just curious.


----------



## heretohelp (17 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Somebody post here on _AAM _recently saying that _CB _payment books were gone now and that payment is done by _SW _card (or direct to bank where appropriate). Is that true?


 it is true, as soon as the existing book o payable orders is fully used . a social services card will be issued and payments are collected that way now.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2008)

OK - thanks.


----------



## heretohelp (17 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> OK - thanks.


 no problem , mine changed in june when the order book was finished and my payment came on the sw card


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

Section 5 here confirms that change in payment method ....didn't know that myself.


----------

